# Starter for califonia common and wyeast 2112



## supertonio (21/6/14)

Hi all,

Am planning on making a california common in a couple of weeks and will be using wyeast 2112.

OG will prob be around 1.045 - 50 and will aerate with acquarium pump and ferment at 16c.

Do I still need to create a massive starter as per lager or as this is a bit of ale/lager can I just make a standard 'ale' starter.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## supertonio (23/6/14)

Anyone?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/6/14)

Starter wont hurt.


----------



## supertonio (23/6/14)

Yeah a starter wont hurt and it was the plan to do that anyway.

My question is more around pitching rates for this yeast as I believe it is kind of a hybrid lager/ale yeast. Do I need a lager size starter or can it be more a standard starter....obviously depending on MFG dates etc....


----------



## verysupple (23/6/14)

I've never made a Cal common but according to this article in BYO magazine by John Palmer, which I use as a guideline until I've brewed a style a few times and get a feel for it, you should aim for about 1.000 - 1.125 million cells / mL / P.

EDIT: If you don't already use a starter calculator or if yours doesn't allow custom pitching rates, I can email my modified Excel spreadsheet adaptation of the original YeastCalc.com. Apparently I can't upload files here so PM me with your email address if you're interested.


----------



## supertonio (24/6/14)

I have a few calculators available so thats ok but thanks for the offer of the spreadsheet.

My main problem is do I class this as an ale or lager pitching rate.

Sorry if this doesn't make sense...


----------



## mje1980 (24/6/14)

You can calc it as an ale and risk under pitching, or calc it as a lager and do it right. 

On the wyeast site it is listed with the lager yeast.


----------



## yum beer (24/6/14)

It is a lager yeast fermented at ale temps.
Treat it as a lager yeast.
I did one a few months back and I think I used the lower end of the lager pitching range, assuming that at ale temps it will not be under as much stress during the lag.
Finished beer was very tasty.


----------



## supertonio (24/6/14)

Thanks gents that was the answer to my question!


----------



## Weizguy (24/6/14)

Just checked, on the BYO website. Recommended "The proper pitch rate is 2.5 packages of liquid yeast or 1 package of liquid yeast in a 3-liter starter." That's for a 19 litre batch. Recipe from Jamil


----------



## supertonio (25/6/14)

Thanks for the info. Will really help getting it right.


----------



## verysupple (25/6/14)

supertonio said:


> I have a few calculators available so thats ok but thanks for the offer of the spreadsheet.
> 
> *My main problem is do I class this as an ale or lager pitching rate.*
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't make sense...


That's why I offered my version that allows any pitching rate...not just "ale" or "lager". 

The BYO article I linked says 1.000 - 1.125 million cells / mL / P - which is just over half way between the 'standard' ale and lager pitching rates.


----------



## Vini2ton (29/6/14)

2112 is a very good yeast.I had a jar of washed stuff in the fridge for 6 months,started in 1lt to1.5 and bang we were away.Atts and flocs well.The king of california.


----------



## supertonio (8/7/14)

Just an update. Used 2.5 litre starter in 1.051 wort and was away within 6 hours. Quite impressed. 

Am on holiday at the moment so hopefully will be done when I get back.


----------

